# Unusual tanks and bowls



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

Ran across some unusual tanks and bowls thought I would share 
with the exception of the light bulb one, which I wouldn't even keep a snail in & the bikini thing lol, there are a few interesting ones

15 Most Unusual And Creative Fish Tanks - Homeqn
Weird Fish Tanks : Zooillogix
tropicalfishkeepingguide.info - Fish Tanks Part 1


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

In the first link it says the sink tank is only $4700. What a deal! lol


----------



## Claudia (Apr 21, 2010)

Some really cool tanks in there


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

only $4,700? lol What a deal indeed


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Diztrbd1 said:


> only $4,700? lol What a deal indeed


WOW! Hook me up with 10 of em  That's such a GREAT deal!

Btw... first link... more like "Top 10 ways to torture your goldfish" 
A lightbulb? you really gotta be kidding me!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Btw... the last link for the keychain one? OMG!!! You seriously gotta be kidding me? =( poor fish~


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

In the first link R2-D2 looks photoshopped.


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> Btw... first link... more like "Top 10 ways to torture your goldfish"
> A lightbulb? you really gotta be kidding me!


Totally agree lol Unusual and neat but definitely would never house fish in most of them I do like the Silverfish aquarium tho


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

ive seen the r2d2 on one of my wholesaler lists once. they do exist.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

lol i like the comments in the first link..haha


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

aprils aquarium said:


> ive seen the r2d2 on one of my wholesaler lists once. they do exist.


 Probably they just photoshopped the picture because it was easier then setting a real one up.


----------

